
Fermi paradox - octosphere
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fermi_paradox
======
mimixco
The short version of this is that every advanced society develops some
technology to destroy itself (like nukes) before it develops interstellar
travel.

It's the most rational explanation for the lack of aliens that I've ever seen.
What are the odds that we escape this planet? Probably none.

